# Love's Baby Soft



## Tabitha (Mar 7, 2010)

Anyone remeber this scent? I got some for my 11 y/o for Chritsmas, I used to wear it when I was her age. I am in love with it again! Anyone have an fo source for it? I did not see it on fragrance finder.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2010)

hah, I used to wear that when I was younger too, maybe 8 or 9. I had a four-pack of different scents from that brand. Thanks for reminding me! Memories.

I don't know where you can get it but I'll be on the lookout now when I'm fragrance hunting


----------



## honor435 (Mar 8, 2010)

i didnt see it anywhere, maybe you could make it? its powdery, floral is how they describe it.


----------



## Healinya (Mar 8, 2010)

Remember the ads in the teen magazines? A guy lends a girl his coat, because he loves her Love's Baby Soft. I used to wear it also. I would buy it if they made a fragrance oil.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 8, 2010)

http://www.rusticescentuals.com/fragran ... oilsc.html

Children's room has been compared to Love's Baby Soft. Anyone tried it?


----------



## Deda (Mar 8, 2010)

I"m going to order a lb and test it out.  I'll send you some with the boxes.


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 11, 2010)

Powdery floral sounds lovely!
I hope it's as nice as you girls remember.
Isn't it funny how a scent/smell can make you feel so nostalgic?


----------



## bugtussle (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes, I have Children's Room and I think it's very,very close to Love's Baby Soft.  I make Scrubs and Frostings in this scent and it sells great.  Carole


----------



## Harlow (Mar 18, 2010)

Well now, that's a blast from the past. I'd love to find some too.


----------

